# WOW ...is it just me or did this happen all too quick??



## SemperFidelis (10 Jul 2005)

So...I handed in my application on June 8th, had my interview and aptitude scheduled for July 6th.  Everything went awsome on both, and I had my medical scheduled the following day (7th) I had it pre-approved on the spot and they gave me a number to call to schedule my fitness test...from what Ive read so far it takes a lot longer for people to go through this process???? I only chose 1 MOC on my application Combat Engineer.  I cant do the fitness test just yet, I don't believe I'm ready to go..as far as everything goes I'm more than sure I'd do perfect..its the pushups, i have no problem doing 20 wide but its the ones that they require for the test, id never done those..so I gotta perfect them...don't want that 1 push up to fail me..id rather wait a couple weeks ...know what i mean everyone? Well anyhow...I asked my interviewer approximately how long it would take for me to get to that point to basic she said that i most likely wont be on the July 18th selection board...but will get on for the Sept 5th ( believe thats when the following one is). She told me to expect to be in basic by early to mid Oct.  Well, thats it thats all for now folks.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jul 2005)

First of all congratulations on getting so far so fast but you are comparing apples to oranges.   Some people have medical issues or security issues that have to be addressed before they can be merit listed.   Others have prior service records that need to be obtained before they can be processed.   You are one of the lucky ones that is, so far, good to go.   However, you still have to pass the physical and a million things can happen between now and BMQ.   Once you have been selected and BMQ loaded and if that happens as fast as you have been led to believe, then, and only then, can you whoop about how fast it was for you.   Good luck.


----------



## SemperFidelis (10 Jul 2005)

ahahah thanks for the congrats...but i was just saying from what I heard, things usually dont go that fast, I was just wondering what to expect...


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Jul 2005)

To answer your poll; seven days from interview to CFRS Cornwallis

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## NiTz (11 Jul 2005)

Kat : good old days... 

It seems that nowadays you need to wait at least 3 to 4 months for a clean application.. 4 years ago one of my friends joined and it took 3 weeks from application to BMQ... things have changed a lot during the past years as I understand...

cheers and good luck semperfidelis! Things should go fine!

Nitz


----------



## canadianblue (11 Jul 2005)

It took myself just under five months to get into the Canadian Forces, will be enrolled on the 25th of August and sent to St Jean on the 12th of September.


----------



## JBC (15 Jul 2005)

I don't mean to brag but...here's my story.

 I Walked into CFRC on a Tuesday (February something?) 3 days before 2004 ROTP deadline (non air crew MOC) and 2 days later had my app back in their laps, Friday. Following Thursday had an interview, and med, Friday did another up 2,3 down 2,3, up 2,3 etc...and by Beginning of April received my phone call. bada bing bada boom. 

No in all in seriousness I was already a serving officer, so making a decision was a cakewalk for CFRGHQ, only too happy to convert a reservist! 

Congratulations to you though, combo of good luck, good health, good character....Good night!


----------



## Chimo (17 Jul 2005)

Congrats on picking the finest trade available in the CF, but I am bias.


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Jul 2005)

All this baffles me. I am sure there is a reasonable explanation, other than empire buliding. Apologies to Kincanucks (sp) for that last crack.

In early December 1957, ten days after my eighteenth birthdat,  I drove up to Toronto from the Fort Erie area to 6 Personnel Depot. (An appointment had been arranged over the phone with the recruiting officer in St Catharines. This was on a Monday. I was sworn in Thursday morning and given the paper work to leave in ten days for beautiful Camp Shilo, Manitoba.


----------



## Pearson (17 Jul 2005)

Jan 85, joined reserve infantry. PLF in Halifax

April '85 Completed BMT, loved it, marched into reg force recruiting.

Summer 85 Nova Scotia Tattoo rappelling, obstacle course and had to wear the ***sexy red suit**** for the parades, and Aldershot 
(***point to note, name on the pants of the dress reds....O'Leary, I poop you not)

Fall 85 Sovereignty Ex in Holman NWT, had a mini tent fire and we smuggled an injured husky pup home, named him Ranger, as i recall a guy from New Brunswick won the draw for him.

Winter 86 More training

Spring 86 More Training

Summer 86, Mortar Course, begged to stay in camp for MG course. They kept me there as Jr ranks bartender just in case of opening, called to 2IC office, asked, "How do you feel about mountains?" my reply, "They are big." next question....."Wanna go to Norway?" ... "where do i sign?" Ex Brave Lion 1986. Attached to 2RCR,   had a great time, section tents with wood stoves inside, the stove pipe is the tent pole, 

Fall 86 train, during all this time, maintaining contact with recruiting center
Winter 86, Got the call.... slated for course in April 1987, spent my 21st birthday on a bus bound for Cornwallis

2 years

Count yourself lucky


----------



## Sappo (1 Aug 2005)

Ha... just wait until the first big hold-up


----------



## Fry (6 Sep 2005)

No hold-ups with me whatsoever, took me 4 months. Maybe even a little less. Applied late june, testing done in one day, merit listed for july 18 selection board(or whenever it was), got my call around 25th of august. Accepted for AD arty.

Hold-ups definately suck, as applying to the forces would make em suck even more. A good 95% of the people applying really want to be in there, and the sooner the better. Nothing worse than having to wait here at home in civvy world.

I almost shit my pants when I got the call. The lady on the other end of the line didn't even have a chance to finish the whole sentence "Congratulations, you've been selected for ..." then I shout "YES!!", I apologized, it was an involuntary response. Nevertheless, it remains to be seen if I eat basic, or basic eats me.


Best of luck to all o'ya waiting for that call.

And a tip....Get whatever sh*t done ASAP, waiting a few days here and there can really screw ya over, trust me.


----------



## Drummy (6 Sep 2005)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> All this baffles me. I am sure there is a reasonable explanation, other than empire buliding. Apologies to Kincanucks (sp) for that last crack.
> 
> In early December 1957, ten days after my eighteenth birthdat,   I drove up to Toronto from the Fort Erie area to 6 Personnel Depot. (An appointment had been arranged over the phone with the recruiting officer in St Catharines. This was on a Monday. I was sworn in Thursday morning and given the paper work to leave in ten days for beautiful Camp Shilo, Manitoba.



Hi Old Sweat,

Similar to you, I went to 6PD, and was there Mon-Thur, leave but then off to Camp Petawawa for Basic. This happened a year before your experience(You youngster you  ;D). On s side note, after basic, I was postd into a 1200 all ranks battalion. Oh my how things have changed.   

Drummy


----------

